# Weird Al Yankovic music



## dragonfan (Mar 5, 2007)

what's your favorite weird al song and do you like his music does it make you laugh to hear funny stuff like he sings.


----------



## blackdragoon (Mar 5, 2007)

i have always liked his music and i can't think of any one fav to be honest but i do like this hardware store video someone made: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rwh1MWg1LLA


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 5, 2007)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i have always liked his music and i can't think of any one fav to be honest but i do like this hardware store video someone made: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rwh1MWg1LLA



when did you get into his music and i've heard his music snice the 1980s and i was happy i got to hear it a lot on tv.even on VH1 or MTV he used to play his music all the time and i've heard it for many years.


----------



## blackdragoon (Mar 5, 2007)

i believe it was  back in the mid nineties as i had never heard of him until after my younger brother began listening to his food album.


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 5, 2007)

I love Weird Al's music! My favorite song of his is Amish Paradise. ^^


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 5, 2007)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i believe it wasÂ Â back in the mid nineties as i had never heard of him until after my younger brother began listening to his food album.





			
				Vgm22 said:
			
		

> I love Weird Al's music! My favorite song of his is Amish Paradise. ^^



my RL brother owns a bunch of his albums and he loves the music but not anymore but i agree i love his music vgm22 and it's fun to listen to and it's addicting.


----------



## RailRide (Mar 5, 2007)

Been listening to him for years. Even went to a concert or two. 

I'm mostly into novelty music in general, enough so that I tend to cringe at all the novelty songs/parodies misattributed to Al, that really should be credited to Bob Rivers and co.

---PCJ
(3/12 edited to correct a typo)


----------



## blackdragoon (Mar 5, 2007)

yah i saw him in concert a few years back. he came to my hometown and played at the pensacola bayfront auditorium one night (which is right down the street from my apartment complex). it was pretty cool i must say.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Mar 6, 2007)

Headline News really hooked me onto him. I first discovered him on the Alappaloza "Al Music" special. Through his parodies I discovered Guns n Roses.
I've seen him in concert twice.
His new stuff isn't as good as his old. I think Running with Scissors is where it started to go downhill.


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 6, 2007)

RailRide said:
			
		

> Been listening to him for years. Even went to a concert or two.
> 
> I'm mostly into novelty music in general, enough so that I tend to cringe at all the novelry songs/parodies misattributed to Al, that really should be credited to Bob Rivers and co.
> 
> ---PCJ



that's cool i understand you like his music.


----------



## lunajile (Mar 12, 2007)

My first favorite song was Dare to be Stupid, and that's just because I heard it during the Transformer movie soundtrack. He's so awesome!

There's so many of his songs that will make me chuckle, though nothing made me laugh harder than "Albuquerque".


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 12, 2007)

Wierd Al is a lyrical genious, no doubt about it.Â Â But replacing the lyrics with your own, ain't a new concept.Â Â Don't get me wrong, i'm a huge fan!Â Â Albuquerque and Yoda are some of my most played tracks on my computer's library.Â Â However, all i'm sayin' is it's not very hard to rewrite lyrics, even I can do that...


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Mar 12, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> Wierd Al is a lyrical genious, no doubt about it.Â Â But replacing the lyrics with your own, ain't a new concept.Â Â Don't get me wrong, i'm a huge fan!Â Â Albuquerque and Yoda are some of my most played tracks on my computer's library.Â Â However, all i'm sayin' is it's not very hard to rewrite lyrics, even I can do that...



I'm gonna agree with Druox on this one.

And Aluquerque and Yoda are in my opinion Weird Al's Best songs.


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah, I like his music a lot! XD He's awsome.


----------



## KabukiHomewood (Mar 12, 2007)

one of my favorite weird al vids:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucFMLo6-nUQ
Animated by John K (ren and stimpy creator), it features a hornball alleycat with extremely high standards  The chicks were designed by Katie Rice, who rocks my world.  I love how BOUNCY they are @_@  Warning:  This song will get stuck in your head!!!!

"Are we lobbin' hand grenades, kiddo?  No I don't think we are!!"


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 12, 2007)

KabukiHomewood said:
			
		

> one of my favorite weird al vids:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucFMLo6-nUQ
> Animated by John K (ren and stimpy creator), it features a hornball alleycat with extremely high standards  The chicks were designed by Katie Rice, who rocks my world.  I love how BOUNCY they are @_@  Warning:  This song will get stuck in your head!!!!
> 
> "Are we lobbin' hand grenades, kiddo?  No I don't think we are!!"



You're Close!
((CLOSE!!!))
But No Cigar!


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 14, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> Wierd Al is a lyrical genious, no doubt about it.Â Â But replacing the lyrics with your own, ain't a new concept.Â Â Don't get me wrong, i'm a huge fan!Â Â Albuquerque and Yoda are some of my most played tracks on my computer's library.Â Â However, all i'm sayin' is it's not very hard to rewrite lyrics, even I can do that...





			
				Pyrodemonfox said:
			
		

> DruoxTheFurrinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				KabukiHomewood said:
			
		

> one of my favorite weird al vids:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucFMLo6-nUQ
> Animated by John K (ren and stimpy creator), it features a hornball alleycat with extremely high standards  The chicks were designed by Katie Rice, who rocks my world.Â Â I love how BOUNCY they are @_@Â Â Warning:Â Â This song will get stuck in your head!!!!
> 
> "Are we lobbin' hand grenades, kiddo?Â Â No I don't think we are!!"





			
				DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> KabukiHomewood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree with you on the first post on that about weird al he's so funny as hell to listen to his music lawl XD.i've seen him ni movies and music videos he's so freaking hilarious i couldn't help but to laugh at that amusing stuff.


----------



## Cray (Mar 14, 2007)

So, I have to ask... how many of you have seen UHF?


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 15, 2007)

KabukiHomewood said:
			
		

> one of my favorite weird al vids:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucFMLo6-nUQ
> Animated by John K (ren and stimpy creator), it features a hornball alleycat with extremely high standards  The chicks were designed by Katie Rice, who rocks my world.Â Â I love how BOUNCY they are @_@Â Â Warning:Â Â This song will get stuck in your head!!!!
> 
> "Are we lobbin' hand grenades, kiddo?Â Â No I don't think we are!!"



Well, that was...strange...*reads description*...OOoOOhhhhhhhh, Ren and Stimpy! It all makes sense now...

Anyway, my favorite Weird Al son has got to be....Christmas at Ground Zero!


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 15, 2007)

SpirTheCatAyeaye said:
			
		

> KabukiHomewood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is that one called christmas at ground zero in your post i don't believe i have heard of it at all tell me more about it please.


----------



## DavidN (Mar 15, 2007)

The demented polka version of Bohemian Rhapsody always makes me laugh.


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 16, 2007)

dragonfan said:
			
		

> SpirTheCatAyeaye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_zJXhMz-kY
It's so evil....it really SHOULDN'T be funny...but I laughed. A lot.


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 16, 2007)

SpirTheCatAyeaye said:
			
		

> dragonfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good lord that's just fucked up and weird i hate that one very much and it's so not funny.


----------



## didelphis (Apr 5, 2007)

I think the original Studio recording (the one done in the bathroom, of all places XD) of My Bologna is one of my favourites... Biggest Ball of Twine in Minnesota is also one of my all time faves. I really couldn't name all my favourites since I like most of his older stuff XD And omg Christmas at Ground Zero, I couldn't stop listening to it the first night I heard it 

And yes, Al is Love. <3 *has the entire Al Discography in iTunes and claims the proud ownership of a lemur character based on him* lol


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 5, 2007)

didelphis said:
			
		

> I think the original Studio recording (the one done in the bathroom, of all places XD) of My Bologna is one of my favourites... Biggest Ball of Twine in Minnesota is also one of my all time faves. I really couldn't name all my favourites since I like most of his older stuff XD And omg Christmas at Ground Zero, I couldn't stop listening to it the first night I heard it
> 
> And yes, Al is Love. <3 *has the entire Al Discography in iTunes and claims the proud ownership of a lemur character based on him* lol



i agree with you on that.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 6, 2007)

I know I'm probably going to get flamed for this, but I can stand Weird Al as much as I can stand Carrot Top, which is not at all.


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 6, 2007)

TyVulpine said:
			
		

> I know I'm probably going to get flamed for this, but I can stand Weird Al as much as I can stand Carrot Top, which is not at all.



i understand you don't like him but i am not mad at all.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 6, 2007)

Amish Paradise is one of my favorite songs, but I got in trouble for singing it to myself because someone said I was making fun of the Amish.


----------



## Option7 (Apr 6, 2007)

I like the angry white boy polka...


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 9, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Amish Paradise is one of my favorite songs, but I got in trouble for singing it to myself because someone said I was making fun of the Amish.





			
				Option7 said:
			
		

> I like the angry white boy polka...



that song is good i like that one too but the other one is weird.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 22, 2008)

WE All know Weird Al is a fur. My favorite is White N' Nerdy


----------



## xKagex (Jul 22, 2008)

my fav weird al song would have to be the night santa went crazy


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 22, 2008)

He was funny back in the MTV Days... MY tastes have changed. I remember my favorite song from his early days was "Dare To Be Stupid" and of course "Fat" (a satire of Michael jackson's "Bad")


----------



## HungarianWitch (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't decide if I like White 'n' Nerdy or Amish Paradise more. I love Weird Al he's a genius in my eyes XD


----------

